# Bodyguard .380 laser battery replacement



## Undertow

Hi folks,

Some how the battery on my Bodyguard .380's insight laser managed to fizzle out in less than 3 months. The only thing I can think of is that it may have accidently activated in my holster, but even so the manual says it has a 15 min automatic shut off designed to prevent battery waste. Anyway, there is a small allen screw that holds the laser unit to the frame, and I cannot for the life of me get it loose in order to access the weak batteries. The gun came with a tiny allen wrench that is used to adjust the sighting on the laser, but it seems too small for this screw. The provided allen wrench will free spin in the screw's head.

Have any of you opened the laser housing? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## ozzy

Take the slide off to replace the battery, personally I couldn't tell you if my battery is dead or not.


----------



## davidjames911

I have a 380 and had a heck of a time getting the laser out too. The allen wrench should fit, if it doesn't the screw may be stripped. The screw will NOT fully come out. you will have to pry the battery compartment open. The instruction manual tells you to use the slide pin, but I found a small flat head screwdriver worked better. Also, if you have any issues with the buttons on your 380, check with S&W to see if there was a recall on yours (buttons only). They sent me new buttons for mine. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cat

On any laser,If your going to keep the bat;s in it.Has to be clean every 3mo's. If you put any type away for a long time,Take the bat's out. Go's for the BG to. The back of the book tells you about it. And you can get bat's just about anywhere. 

Look in your book,Or on line. It's all in there, very easy


----------



## Rickfrl

i just bought a Body Guard, and since my son had the same issue you are speaking of, i tried mine and the factory wrench worked. My son on the other hand, took his to a local dealer who was having Smith & Wesson days at the store to let a rep look at it. They took it with them, repaired it and sent it back in 2 weeks. The screw was stripped from 
the factory.


----------



## ninodegallo

I purchased the revolver and noticed the factory batteries were dead a week later. Replaced them and checked function a week later, and again they were dead. Have not yet sent it back.


----------

